# Times Square at night (and Coney Island)



## editor (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's some pics taken when we walked through the tourist-tastic neon eyestorm of Times Square. 

It's bonkers but fun - like Piccadilly Circus on steroids -  but it's not a place to tarry unless you're a fan of the Big Brand Corporate American Shopping Experience (TM) - with added Disney-power.























http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/times-square-new-york.html


----------



## pootle (Jan 18, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> It's bonkers but fun - like Piccadilly Circus on steroids -  but it's not a place to tarry unless you're a fan of the Big Brand Corporate American Shopping Experience (TM) - with added Disney-power.



Sounds like heaven to me!  

Good pics btw - am going to make it a mission to save up to go to NY this year...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2008)

pootle said:
			
		

> Good pics btw - am going to make it a mission to save up to go to NY this year...



Yep, might going there too this year for the first time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2008)

No steamy pavements


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 18, 2008)

can't you get some pics of blokes warming themselves around a fire in an old oil drum?


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2008)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> can't you get some pics of blokes warming themselves around a fire in an old oil drum?


They got all kicked out in the mid-90s.

I went to Times Square in 1986 and nearly shat myself. It was as sleazy as fuck (but a lot more interesting than now). Saw my first ever mugging not far from there too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2008)

can't you get some pictures of some nice hunky guys on building sites?


there's no building sites in Times Square?


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> can't you get some pictures of some nice hunky guys on building sites?


You appear to have posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 18, 2008)

Cool pics Ed. I was there in Dec too and went down to Times Sq again just to feel the experience. I also like it late afternoon when daylight is getting low and every second the neon flashy stuff gets more intense.

It always feels strangely warm in Times Sq too. Probably from all the fumes/buildings and lights surrounding it. Its truly something else.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's some pics from 2006 at dusk: http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/times-square.html


----------



## D (Jan 18, 2008)

I would say hardly a day goes by in my life when I don't pass through Times Square.  Sometimes I go straight down to the 30s and cut across to the west side to avoid it, but usually it's more efficient for me to go down 7th Ave...

I remember Times Square in 1986.  That was maybe the same year that I saw Cats, which was playing just north of there (where Mamma Mia is now in perpetual residence).  I'm pretty sure my dad had his wallet stolen around that time and I saw the guy do it.  We went to the little police huts and reported it.  My parents used to tell me to avoid Times Square at all costs.

I always wanted to stand on the tkts booth line for discounted tickets when I was a kid.  Now there isn't even a line in the center of Times Square - it's moved to 47th street or something.

Times (and Times Square) have certainly changed.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2008)

D said:
			
		

> That was maybe the same year that I saw Cats, which was playing just north of there (where Mamma Mia is now in perpetual residence)


Yeah - I've got a picture somewhere that shows Cats playing.  Big chunks of NYC were really run down when I was there..

I was terrified walking around the Lower East Side/Alphabet City/Times Sq - too scared to take many pictures for fear of being mugged - but loved the place. Fortunately my "weird" appearance seemed to deter most of the ne'er do wells.

Check out the subway!






http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/thumbs0.html


----------



## D (Jan 18, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Check out the subway!



I remember! I remember it well.  Even though my parents preferred the bus, especially with me.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2008)

D said:
			
		

> I remember! I remember it well.  Even though my parents preferred the bus, especially with me.


My biggest surprise was Coney Island.

I'd gone there expecting to be dazzled by a never ending glint of flick knives and to walk into a Lou Reed/Mink DeVille landscape of white fur coat-clad pimps, husslers, prostitutes, cruising limos, spiv moustaches and shifty dealers and I got,  err, Barry Island!


----------



## D (Jan 18, 2008)

:d :d :d


----------



## pootle (Jan 18, 2008)

Barry Island? I bet there ain't a log fume of death at Coney Island!  

I heard that the amusement park bit of Coney Island was closing down last year? Is it true? I really want to visit Coney Island out of season...


----------



## miss direct (Jan 18, 2008)

wow great pictures! My photos from NY were poor, everything seemed to come out grey for some reason.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2008)

pootle said:
			
		

> I heard that the amusement park bit of Coney Island was closing down last year? Is it true? I really want to visit Coney Island out of season...


There's apparently some big regeneration plans for Coney Island, but it;s still delightfully run down.

Here's some of my pics from Coney Island from about 8 years ago.





(this has now been demolished)





Disused parachute jump






I've got to visit the Mermaid Parade some time.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 18, 2008)

is Coney Island where the scary woman takes the child in Fatal Attraction?


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 18, 2008)

Barry Island doesnt have Nathans Hot dog emporium 

Or the biggest subway yards in NYC ! 

So its safe to go there now after dark ?


----------



## pootle (Jan 18, 2008)

What? Barry Island or Coney Island!  

Coney Island reminds me of one of my most favourite horror movies of all time - Carnival of Souls, and of course "Big"!


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 18, 2008)

Question could refer to either place -  but Coney had the "Warriors" film to live down !


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2008)

davesgcr said:
			
		

> Question could refer to either place -  but Coney had the "Warriors" film to live down !


Yeah, but we had the Barry Boys.

Try walking around there on a Saturday night. Worse than the Warriors!


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 18, 2008)

Yo Mr Editor, what camera did you use for those pics?


----------



## laptop (Jan 18, 2008)

My mum visited me in NYC in 1987 - and insisted on going to Times Square.

"It's not like it was in the films in 1951."

"I know. I want to go anyway."


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2008)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Yo Mr Editor, what camera did you use for those pics?


Pretty sure it was my lowly 3.2 megapixel Sony F55E. It definitely wasn't a SLR though.

The 1986 pics were taken with my Olympus XA.

Here's another pic of the demolished ride:






"Sadly torn down on November 17, 2000, the 1926 Thunderbolt ride featured in the Woody Allen film 'Annie Hall' and was a wooden-tracked coaster with a steel structure.

The ride closed in 1983 and is seen here shortly before its demise."

The pic reminds me of the Folkestone funfair:







http://www.urban75.org/photos/kent/folkestone-funfair.html


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, but we had the Barry Boys

I have always wondered whether a Welsh film version of "The Taking of Pelham 123 / The Warriors" would be a hit.

Intro - "we have been invited to a conclave at Coryton" (cue to class 142 rattling over the causeway at Barry Island with spooky music in the background)

Or "The taking of Bargoed 123" - (cue to Welsh version of NYC traffic controller Caz Dolovich - Emlyn from Ely shouting in the Queen St command  centre"he has got me backed up all the way to Taffs Well ! " - as opposed to being backed up all the way to the Bronx)


----------



## paolo (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice pics.

I know what you mean about walking round Alphabet City... I did that ages ago and found it nerve wracking. Then the last time I went, we pottered around on cycles and had coffees and pastries at very quaint little cafe on Tompkins Square Park. It's certainly changed a bit.

Any idea if the Cyclone is still standing at Coney, or was that one of the demo'd ones?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 19, 2008)

davesgcr said:
			
		

> Barry Island doesnt have Nathans Hot dog emporium
> 
> Or the biggest subway yards in NYC !
> 
> So its safe to go there now after dark ?



Maybe not, but we do have Forte's cafe, and used to have the steam graveyard.





And no,you prob wanna stay away from barry island after dark!


----------



## D (Jan 19, 2008)

Cool photo.


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 20, 2008)

Great shot - of Barry - ! Remember it well like that.Maybe we could twin Coney and Barry?


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 28, 2008)

editor said:


> Here's another pic of the demolished ride:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blimet, reading that I've only just realised it must have been summer 2000 that I last visited Coney Island to stroll down the boardwalk.   




			
				Editor said:
			
		

> I'd gone there expecting to be dazzled by a never ending glint of flick knives and to walk into a Lou Reed/Mink DeVille landscape of white fur coat-clad pimps, husslers, prostitutes, cruising limos, spiv moustaches and shifty dealers and I got, err, Barry Island!



Back then, if you wanted atmospheric lowlife, then nearby "Little Odessa" was the place - Brighton Beach's Russian emigre communities had some truly odd "restaurants".   Mant of them were definitely cover for less legitimate transactions, with middle aged guys sitting around all day apparently doing nothing but have conversations.    But they served damn good food if you knew what were you were asking for.

Unfortunately, a lot of the area was in the process of being rebuilt as bland condos with "ocean views" when I was there, so I doubt if there is as much left of that character.


----------

